# Glue laminating pressure treated wood



## pikeman56 (May 18, 2011)

Hello all. I'm looking at making some new posts for my front porch. I wanted to laminate 3 pressure treated 2x6's and cut them down to the size I want. What is the best glue to use for this process?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Titebond III will work fine for this application.

If you have had the lumber for some weeks/months you will be fine. If you have just purchased or are going to purchase, then you really should let the wood dry in your shop out of the sun.

PT lumber is normally very wet, unless you specifically look for Kiln Dry PT lumber which is more expensive, but may be worthwhile for the post application.

One brand of KD PT lumber is "Yellowwood".


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Dave is right about drying your pt... but if you have new pt 2X6 and need to get the project done now - try _*LocTite PL*_ glue. It can glue wood to cement and other surfaces. I did an in shop experiment with it and glued 2 scrap pieces of bamboo flooring together, finished side to finish side. I could not pry them apart or bang them apart with sharp blows. It's considered a construction adhesive so I would think _*Liquid Nails*_ would also work. try gluing scarps together and see if it works.


----------

